# Pension UK to Canada



## MandyB (Jan 14, 2010)

Anyone have experience of moving a personal pension from UK to Canada in particular Alberta?

I know I have to transfer to authorised schemes and can not touch it for 5 years or get UK tax taken off but is there any other matters I need to be aware of?

Thanks


----------

